# stopover near Benidorm?



## dodgy1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, looking for a stopover,near benidom for 1 night





site helper note - more detail in title added


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Orangegrove camper park at Albir..
http://www.orangegrovecamperpark.com/

Campsites will sting you a lot for a 1 nighter unless you have Acsi card..

Some vans do stay on the main road near camping villasol or on the car park for the Levante hospital.. Depends on what type of stop you want. If you need more info on this let me know..

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=38.542682,-0.107406&spn=0.001445,0.00284&t=m&z=19


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with the above post about the car park opposite Camping Villasol. A few vans park in the hospital/cinema car park as it's a public car park with no signs prohibiting stays.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just watch out for Wednesdays and Saturdays in that area as the big outdoor market is on and it does get busy.. There is also a water tap in the park (wink)....


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I Steve 

There is one free one at Tavernes de la valldigna near the sea front, fresh water, waste and waste bins I'll try and get the coordinates, 60 miles from Benidorm

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steve

The sat nav coordiates are as follows.

N39.04'53.97" W0.12'46.05"

Or Lon 39.081872 Lat 0.212476

Stand pipe in front of builders yard ok for drinking

Regards
Ray


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*over night stop*

Just to say the orange grove is a great for few night stops it a little way out but a nice site think they charge approx 11 euros Regards Mick


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: over night stop*



PEPPS said:


> Just to say the orange grove is a great for few night stops it a little way out but a nice site think they charge approx 11 euros Regards Mick


I agree with Mick. Current price 10 euros until Sept. Great stopover or long stay 25 min walk to Lidl, 35min walk through Albir to sea front.
Frank


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*orange grove*

going myself to orange grove for a few weeks then fly home for one month hope to leave the motorhome at orange grove then fly home for 4 weeks then back to benidorm 5 Dec maybe stay at Raco until March cant wait

Mick 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: orange grove*



PEPPS said:


> going myself to orange grove for a few weeks then fly home for one month hope to leave the motorhome at orange grove then fly home for 4 weeks then back to benidorm 5 Dec maybe stay at Raco until March cant wait
> 
> Mick 8) 8) 8) :lol:


If they cant store at Orangegrove, when I enquired they were happy to do it in summer but not in main winter season. 
There is here..
http://www.euronautica.com/main.php?lang=en&section1=parking&section2=home

Also you have Stones in Benidorm BUT I didn't like the look of it for me keeping an almost brand new van there. Also they store on ground at El Raco BUT recently been some break in's on the site..


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*storage*

thats what i was told about Raco called at Orange grove in Jan and it looks alot safer there will look at other options when we get there in Oct

Mick


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*insurance*

I wonder if you stored it on Raco and was damaged or broken into would you claim of your insurace or would Raco be insured ???? interested in people comments just sent Orange Grove a email tonka thanks for your suggestion :roll: :roll:  Mick


----------

